# baby veiled chameleon and southern toad



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

can live live together, do the frogs hold any danger if eaten? the chameleon couldnt eat the frog and theres no way the frog could eat the chameleon, this frog could sit on a quarter but is it safe to have together?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

No i wouldnt.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I wouldent try it eaither.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

chamelions are pretty sensitive creatures...


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> chamelions are pretty sensitive creatures...


 Not to mention some can be nasty aswell too.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

This type of question seems to come up often.

We cover this in detail about once a month...but here is some basics yet again..

Toads in general are poor cagemates for anything other than conspecifics. The ability of an irritated toad to produce copiuos amounts of bufotoxins with their paratoid glands means death for many would be cage mates.....

That said, you have the additional problem that the Yemen or Casque headed chameleon ("Veiled") is a desert dweller..and the southern toad, a temeperate high humidity creature.....

The Yemen will get large enough to kill itself through eating the toad, and an adult Toad would definately be capable of consuming a young calyptratus....

These reasons aside, realize that animals from different parts of the globe, and different biomes, have different resistance to parasites and other diseases...so that when one mixes them they expose both to potential problems, and early deaths...which of course is not what any keeper wants....

Keep your chameleon and your toad in seperate enclosures and enjoy them both for what they are...


----------

